

CNN Leaks Biden as Obama's VP - arjunlall
http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/08/23/biden.democrat.vp.candidate/index.html

======
icey
Please leave the politics for another site.

May I suggest:

<http://digg.com/>

<http://reddit.com/>

